# problème iTexMac et Latex



## vnsullivan (16 Juillet 2003)

Au secours!

Je me suis servi de iTexMac toute l'année, sans aucun souci, avec la distribution fink de latex.
Dernièrement, rien ne marche plus... dans le menu Tex, les fonctions "compilation" et autres sont grisées. Pourtant j'ai bien vérifié, tout est bien rempli dans les préférences (outils fink et autres...)
Dernièrement, j'ai upgradé à la 10.6. Je ne sais pas si ça y est pour quelque chose. Mais il se trouve que j'ai vraiment besoin de latex dans le mois qui vient, et je suis vraiment dans la mer...
J'ai cherché depuis une semaine sur le net, et rien trouvé. Quelqu'un a-t-il eu le même problème? Bon, je pourrais m'amuser à taper les commandes "pdflatex" au terminal, mais à terme je vais tout de même essayer de m'en passer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'espère sincérement que cette situation va trouver sa solution, parce que ça en devient presque vital.

vn


----------



## vnsullivan (16 Juillet 2003)

Au passage, j'ai essayé de revenir sous ce bon vieil emacs de mon ex-Linux, via fink, mais pas moyen de gérer l'encodage mac avec latex... il reconnaît aucun accent. Et idem, une semaine sur le net pour ne rien trouver à ce sujet. Gros problème d'accentuation et d'encodage des caractères.

vn


----------



## Lupin sansei (16 Juillet 2003)

sans avoir une idée de ce qui a pu foirer, tu peux essayer dans l'ordre:

- une réparation des autirisation
si ça ne fonctionne pas

- enlève puis réinstalle latex avec fink....


----------



## vnsullivan (16 Juillet 2003)

Tout est fait.
Rien ne marche.
C'est juste un problème de iTexMac. Ça ne peut pas venir de ma distribution tex. pdflatex est bien là: je peux tout faire au terminal, mais bon...
Donc le problème vient de ce que iTexMac n'arrive pas à "communiquer" avec ma distribution tex. Pourtant, tout est bien configuré dans les préférences du logiciel (distribution fink et autres).
Le problème reste ouvert.

vn


----------



## obportus (16 Juillet 2003)

J'imagine que tu as fait une tentative de réinstallation de iTexMac et que ça n'a rien changé. Je te conseil d'essayer un autre logiciel du genre TexShop pour voir si c'est vraiment iTexMac qui a un problème.


----------



## vnsullivan (16 Juillet 2003)

Ok!
J'ai trouvé la blague.
J'étais prêt à essayer TexShop... et puis je coche la case "Projet Générique" dans l'onglet "fichier" des paramètres Projet (menu Tex).
Ce que je trouve génial, c'est que c'est la première fois que lorsque j'installe iTexMac, il ne configure pas tout seul comme un grand ce genre de choses... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bon, maintenant ça marche. J'ai juste une semaine de taf à rattraper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




vn


----------

